

The True Story of How Amazon Went from Bedlam to Behemoth - brandonb
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131015184150-25760-the-true-story-of-how-amazon-went-from-bedlam-to-behemoth

======
johnyzee
Sounds great, just bought it (on Amazon, for my Kindle, with one click).

For another great read about a would-be Amazon that didn't turn out quite the
same way, and an entertaining look into the internet business environment at
the turn of the millenium, I recommend _Dot Bomb_ by J. David Kuo.

------
davidw
I read another Amazon biography sort of thing, and was a bit disappointed
because it was clear the author did not have access to Bezos - not even a
brief interview, it seemed to me. Access is critical for this kind of book,
and it'd be interesting to hear how much the author had, to who.

